# Australian Islamic State fighters accused of enslaving Yazidi women



## barryqwalsh (Jan 22, 2015)

LEIGH SALES, PRESENTER: The rise of terrorist group Islamic State and its capture of territory across Iraq and Syria has been accompanied by some of the most barbaric war crimes of the modern era.

Australians are involved in the atrocities, most notoriously Khaled Sharrouf and his friend Mohammed Elomar.

You might remember that appalling photo of Sharrouf, proudly allowing his seven-year-old son to hold a severed head.

We've heard a lot about beheadings, mass killings and kidnappings, but we've not heard in detail about the plight of women and children captured by the jihadists.

Last week, the ABC's Middle East correspondent Matt Brown and cameraman Mat Marsic made a difficult journey to northern Iraq. There, they met four women who wanted to tell their stories of being bought as slaves and then abused by the two Australian jihadis.

Here's the exclusive report. 

TRANSCRIPT/AUDIO
Australian Islamic State fighters accused of enslaving Yazidi women - 22 01 2015


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hands, who gives a crap about what people you've never met are doing to other people you've never met in a country you've never been to and weren't planning on ever visiting and never heard of until some commercial salesman thought it'd be a hoot to write about to get ya to watch their air, or read their tripe.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't you care about human rights?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> LEIGH SALES, PRESENTER: The rise of terrorist group Islamic State and its capture of territory across Iraq and Syria has been accompanied by some of the most barbaric war crimes of the modern era.
> 
> Australians are involved in the atrocities, most notoriously Khaled Sharrouf and his friend Mohammed Elomar.
> 
> ...



Now you know how islam was "spread"   and why some men
convert to islam----and lots of women "become"  muslims.  
You also know why islam is popular in USA  prisons


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hands, who gives a crap about what people you've never met are doing to other people you've never met in a country you've never been to and weren't planning on ever visiting and never heard of until some commercial salesman thought it'd be a hoot to write about to get ya to watch their air, or read their tripe.



knowing islam has become important for
people in the USA.   There are lots of muslims
in the USA.    Enslavement of non muslim women
is legal in shariah law.    There are many people
who feel both constrained and also MOTIVATED
by that which is the law of their creed


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Hands, who gives a crap about what people you've never met are doing to other people you've never met in a country you've never been to and weren't planning on ever visiting and never heard of until some commercial salesman thought it'd be a hoot to write about to get ya to watch their air, or read their tripe.
> ...



Americans would do well to learn about many different things including other religions. But it seems the things they'd be well-served learning about are the things they place lower on their priority list of things to do. Alas.

What might work better and more easily is returning to the live and let live philosophy that defined us prior to WW 1.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



the world is a different place now.      live and let live on planet wide scope is no longer possible.    It is ok for individuals who wish to withdraw to the hills but it cannot work for the rest of us


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Problem lies in having countries at all. If you have a country with a large population and you're one of those in charge, you have to take care of your people. That means often enough doing some unsavory things like stealing resources from abroad. The US won WWII and in doing so became the defacto one in charge of the rest of the planet (with others.) So now we're expected to be the Mom and Dad to smaller countries when bad things crop up, and to take care of our own have to secure goods from outside of ourselves. Because we're not about to propose telling our citizens toc ut back usage, we need mroe and more of everything and aren't producing what we need locally. So we need tog et it from somewhere else. And if we can take it by force so much the better.

That's why things are the way they are. Rather than cut back and conserve and be more self-sufficient, we look outside.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



local ordinances prevent me from keeping a goat on the roof


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



One in northern California forbidding the use of a nuclear weapon.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 22, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



can I have a nuclear reactor for energy to run my fridge?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Your policy of splendid isolation didn't work.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes........ Where are the human rights people on this?

Sex Slavery and the Islamic State Middle East Forum


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Isolation never works -----the planet gets smaller every day


----------



## Mindful (Jul 8, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Or somebody wants what you've got.

And attacks or invades to get it.


----------

